# Ideas for a 2.5 gallon?



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

I recently lost my betta, and got a new filter. the filters current is a little strong and i want to try a different kind of fish so does anyone know of fish that will meet these criteria:
1. Handles strong currents
2. Will live to fullgrown in a 2.5 gallon
3. (this one doesnt matter that much but id like it to meet it) Wont eat live plants!

[/i]


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Red Cherry Shrimp.(RCS)


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

how many? also if i were to make it a SW what could go in it then?


----------



## Fishfreak55 (Mar 26, 2008)

UUmm not real sure on the strong current but maybe a killifish??


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

blueblue48 said:


> how many? also if i were to make it a SW what could go in it then?


You can put a fish in a 2.5 SW, but that doesn't mean you should. I, personally, want to start a 2.5 or 3G pico for my desktop, but still need to save up for everything. A 2.5G SW tank can look amazing with a Zoa Garden, or have zoas, rics, muchrooms and polyps under the right light. Add some LR, sand, and 3 Sexy Shrimp, and it could look very pretty. Check out this link: http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=136990 . He has a beastly Pico. Also, here is that whole forum for Picos with what people put in them: http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showforum=37 . That is one of my favorite sites for everything saltwater.


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

thats funny because ive actually been looking at that website too! anyways i guess ill make a little 2.5g AGA pico then. i really love em.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

blueblue48 said:


> thats funny because ive actually been looking at that website too! anyways i guess ill make a little 2.5g AGA pico then. i really love em.


Good luck! I hope to start one after my 10G is up and running.

By the way, I am PerculaClown on that forum.


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

im blueblue48 lol. im starting a 10 g all in one sump dealio soon too. good luch with yours.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

5-10 rcs's could be kept in a 2 1/2g tank. Make sure to provide some plants such as java moss or najas(guppy grass). They do eat algae, so provisions must be made for food.


----------

